# Happy fathers day!



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy fathers day to all the dads out there. I get to do all the grilling today, kinda dads job, like mowing the lawn, shoveling the snow and fixing the broken stuff, LOL. What do all the dads have planned for the day? I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happy fathers day to all the dads out there. I get to do all the grilling today, kinda dads job, like mowing the lawn, shoveling the snow and fixing the broken stuff, LOL. What do all the dads have planned for the day? I hope you all have a good one!



Happy fathers day to you Greg. 2 of 5 kids are coming over and I am running the grill also. Grandkids will be in the pool. Beautiful weather and I am in the shop this morning- what's not to like!!!!


----------



## drycreek (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day back at you, and same here grilling and .


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

Fixing to spend 4 hours mowing a pasture for my dad that has been eating on him for a month. Hey Hay, it's father's day if that's what he wants that's what he gets.


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy father's day to all the fathers! Unfortunately I have to work today but thankfully it's a short day so I'll make it back in time to grill out for the family! Should be fun, hopefully everybody else has a great day!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Daddys Day to one and all, going to spend about 4 hours cutting Desert Ironwood into something presentable and then get out of the 109 degree sun and hide on the patio and grill some ribeyes and have a cold beer or two, afterall the Arizona sun and heat is why God made swimming pools and cold beer! At least that is my understanding. That's my excuse anyhow and I'm stickin to it !


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Fathers' Day to all!

I hate to ruin it for everyone else, but apparently I was chosen as the absolute best father this year... I can't imagine that anyone would be so unscrupulous as to print more than one of these shirts...

[attachment=26313]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

Boy she's a cutie, I just wanna pinch her cheeks, LOL. 
I just finished chopping onions for todays food fest, eyes are all watery and I can hardly see, LOL, but these sweet onions are gonna be good on the burgers and brats.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Boy she's a cutie, I just wanna pinch her cheeks...



I wouldn't do that... She's been known to bite... Gets it from her mother.


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 16, 2013)

I plan on watching the US Open like I always do on Fathers Day. My gift from 'them'... leave Dad alone or watch with him. :wacko1:


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 16, 2013)

I got to give the dogs a bath and clean my side of the garage!


Scott (kid didnt call again...special day) B


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

(Been a lot of parentheses going around lately so I thought a parenthetical post might be chic [no kidding{for real}]. I got out to the pasture and parts were over 6' tall so 4 hours didn't, ahem, cut it. Halfway through the shredding my kids came out and said food is ready so I went to town and spent an hour eating/visiting with the kids, grandkids, parents, nephew, sis, BIL etc. then went back and finished off the pasture, eating dust and grass for desert. Just got out of the shower and letting the Spurs/Heat game build up a little more time in the HD so I can skip all the commercials once I start watching it. Wife is at work so I'm chief, cook, and bottle washer tonight. On the menu: chips, dip, and diet A&W cream soda. Hey, it's my free day and I can eat junk. Yum. )


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> (Been a lot of parentheses going around lately so I thought a parenthetical post might be chic [no kidding{for real}]. I got out to the pasture and parts were over 6' tall so 4 hours didn't, ahem, cut it. Halfway through the shredding my kids came out and said food is ready so I went to town and spent an hour eating/visiting with the kids, grandkids, parents, nephew, sis, BIL etc. then went back and finished off the pasture, eating dust and grass for desert. Just got out of the shower and letting the Spurs/Heat game build up a little more time in the HD so I can skip all the commercials once I start watching it. Wife is at work so I'm chief, cook, and bottle washer tonight. On the menu: chips, dip, and diet A&W cream soda. Hey, it's my free day and I can eat junk. Yum. )


Sounds like a perfect day to me.


----------



## drycreek (Jun 16, 2013)

The A&W cream soda is my go to soda, diet or regular. It's been a good day.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2013)

drycreek said:


> The A&W cream soda is my go to soda, diet or regular. It's been a good day.



Farther's day was great I did three racks of baby back ribs on my smoker with real Texas mesquite . Thank you kevin. Even better than the ribs was the help I had eating them, My 86 year old dad, my two sons, and a 10 month old grand daughter ( she didn't eat much). Not to brag but my ribs are some of the best around. 2 hours in the smoke over real wood coals and the a fore mentioned mesquite, 2 more wrapped in foil with apple juice, then coated with my secret maple sauce and one more hour in the smoke. They don't fall off the bone but man are they tender.:


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 17, 2013)

I cooked ribs also. Gave them to both Dads. What do you get someone that already has everything they need. How about a rack of ribs that they can enjoy whenever they want to. Sure beats a new pack of underwear and some socks.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2013)

Dave how did ya'll like that skeet flavor? Wish I'd had some twigs to send also - they add an added subtle character that chips alone can't.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dave how did ya'll like that skeet flavor? Wish I'd had some twigs to send also - they add an added subtle character that chips alone can't.



The skeet smoked ribs were very well received, it is pretty hard to beat perfect which is how my apple and cherry smoked ribs are, but they were definitely equal. As I said before I am not bragging just stating the facts
I split that block of skeet several times with a ax then sawed each of the splints into several pieces and soaked them in a bucket of water over night, I still have enough for at least one more burn.
I probably use more smoking wood in my old school smoker than I would in one of the fancy gas or electric jobs but what fun would that be? I mean really if the fire does not need constant attention what would one do for five or six hours?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a good fathers day with the family, I saw my son who is still screwed up and that I haven't seen for a year. I put everything aside and just let things be and enjoyed the visit from him. I grilled for the family, we're a brats and burgers kinda family. I couldn't have a burger with a bun and all the trimmings as my mouth is still healing and I can't bite anything yet so I just cut up a burger with cheese and ate it by itself. After living on mashed potatoes and mac n cheese for a week some meat was really good, even ate a grilled polish sausage minus the bun too. Good times for sure. I will try to be open minded and see how things go with my son, I guess I shouldn't expect anything and just see how it goes.
P.S. I'm eating a left over burger right now.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a good fathers day with the family, I saw my son who is still screwed up and that I haven't seen for a year. I put everything aside and just let things be and enjoyed the visit from him. I grilled for the family, we're a brats and burgers kinda family. I couldn't have a burger with a bun and all the trimmings as my mouth is still healing and I can't bite anything yet so I just cut up a burger with cheese and ate it by itself. After living on mashed potatoes and mac n cheese for a week some meat was really good, even ate a grilled polish sausage minus the bun too. Good times for sure. I will try to be open minded and see how things go with my son, I guess I shouldn't expect anything and just see how it goes.
> P.S. I'm eating a left over burger right now.



Nothin wrong with burgers and brats that's the way I go when I don't feel like spending the whole day smoking butts or ribs. Most kids grow up sooner or later so keep the faith.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Spent the majority of my father's day alone in my shop. My father lives 3000 KM's away so I only spoke to him briefly on the phone. I did sit down and watch a movie with the family in the evening though.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ken, those kilometers add up in a hurry. 3000 man that's a big number. It's only 1800 miles south of the border - that's 40% less! So if you drop down a little and cut across the northeast you can shave nearly half off of your travel time. Kidneys man, kidneys. 

:stupid:


----------

